# Help request: Where to get a drivers license in Ajman



## Bashere

Pretty much what the thread title says.

It has taken me six months to get my residency visa. Now that I finally have it I am trying to get a drivers license and have come up with no information on where I need to go in Ajman to actually get it. Its been a bit frustrating.

I've got a fair idea of what I need to take with me, I just need to know where to take it.

Thanks.


----------

